# I think we should add a "NX" Section



## Alkéryn (Jun 23, 2016)

Scince we talk more and more about it and it is already official 
we should add an Nx thread
That have all about news , hacking, homebrews ect... even if it is not even in sale 
an exclusive section to speak about news and more in the future should be added


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 23, 2016)

No


----------



## endoverend (Jun 23, 2016)

Maybe later when there's more info about it. But right now, we have almost nothing but rumors, and there's no point in having a vacant section.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 23, 2016)

It's really not the time for it, the nx don't even have an official name yet


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 23, 2016)

Until actual details are known other than its underpowered and the new zelda is a launch title...
No, just another place for users to spam in.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 23, 2016)

And if it is called "NX", wouldn't that be "an", and not "a"?


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 23, 2016)

Well I think you are rigth anyway can't wait for it to air


----------



## zoogie (Jun 23, 2016)

Let's wait until it's real name is known at least. lol


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 23, 2016)

mgrev said:


> And if it is called "NX", wouldn't that be "an", and not "a"?


I'm really sorry for my mistake in one letter
I don't think that would be the name really, Nintendo never named their consoles under the development name


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Jul 17, 2016)

This is what happens when you make a homebrew section so early. Note the thread "ipad emulator for wii u".


----------



## Minox (Jul 17, 2016)

It's not even out yet - what's the hurry?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 17, 2016)

Closer to launch it'll be added, don't worry!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 28, 2016)

We don't even have a official screenshot!

It's gonna be changing!


----------



## Seriel (Jul 28, 2016)

It doesn't even have an official name yet!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

In due time, my child, in due time.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 28, 2016)

Lol the post is like a month old and now someone answer xD


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 28, 2016)

No. We should wait until it's released or at least nintendo announce it


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2016)

Creating the section now would be opening a pandora's box of rumor/clickbait threads.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 28, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Until actual details





Joe88 said:


> its underpowered


Was this ever even officially revealed?


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Creating the section now would be opening a pandora's box of rumor/clickbait threads.


That's one of the fun part of GBAtemp xD


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 23, 2016)

Scince we talk more and more about it and it is already official 
we should add an Nx thread
That have all about news , hacking, homebrews ect... even if it is not even in sale 
an exclusive section to speak about news and more in the future should be added


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> That's one of the fun part of GBAtemp xD


That is arguably the worst part of the forums.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> That is arguably the worst part of the forums.


That's why it is fun ^^.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 28, 2016)

There already is one, http://gbatemp.net/categories/nintendo-NX-discussions.244/

seriously though, there isn't really much known on the system yet besides rumors.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 28, 2016)

post in HERE for now oh and pandoras box is already open


----------

